# Miami Florida- British "Cream" Senior



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh, I emailed the FL rescues. I hope they can get him out.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Me too. Miami Dade is a bitch to work with. They suck!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I got this reply from Golden Rescue South Florida:

_"I have seen this dog it is not a golden. Thanks for the heads up._
_
_
_Carol"_


Looks Golden to me! Who else can we contact?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

l


> http://wcbstv.com/local/pet.concentr...2.1300163.htm



She didn't give any indication what she said it could be?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Ignore the quote


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It sure looks like a Golden to me. MAYBE part cocker- a "Comfort Retriever" or something.

I hardly think we should let him die.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Oh dear; Carol is the key contact for the Golden rescues in South Florida--she is the one who has passed the Miami Dade Animal Control "training" on how to spring dogs out of animal control (gee, can you imagine? you need to be trained on how to do that?)

If Carol is saying he's not a Golden, this is a hurdle--can you get her to say what type of breed she thinks he is so that we can work that angle? But then we'll have to hope that if he is cocker, let's say, that there is someone from cocker rescue in South Florida that has taken Miami Dade's "rescue course" and is certified to pull him. Ugh, ugh and more ugh. Don't get me started.. . .


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Would this Carol pull him for another rescue??


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I really don't know; I know that she pulls for Golden Retriever Rescue of South Florida, and that whatever that rescue can't handle, she'll coordinate with the rescue that I belong to, Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue--I have heard she has done that. But she pulls Goldens, or Golden mixes.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well he's at least a Golden mix unless that is one deceiving photo. Would your rescue take him if she pulls him?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Can I just had... Miami Dade SUCKS


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I'll be glad to have Everglades rescue contacted--I'm not on the Board, so I don't know what the situation is with the # of foster homes available right now, but I'll be glad to email the president, no problem. I know they've worked with Carol's group before.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Please do! He looks like a really pretty boy


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Will do; let you know what I find out.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Here's the update--Everglades rescue and Carol from South Florida rescue corresponded; Carol believes that the dog is a cocker mix--the dog is small--the size of a cocker. I also had Everglades rescue look at the photo too.

Carol would be happy to pull for another rescue and can do that. With the report from Carol saying that she has seen the dog and that it's not a golden mix, Everglades rescue doesn't want to tie up a foster home. Carol has a reputation of pulling goldens, golden mixes--being liberal in her "eye" for a dog that can be classified as golden (that is my understanding) so with that in mind, if a cocker rescue group can be contacted, that would be a good first step--and if the person/group is not "certified" by Miami-Dade through it's "rescue course," no problem, as again, Carol will be happy to pull for another rescue.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is wonderful! He really looks Golden in that pic, but his size is hard to judge. He doesn't have the coat pattern of a spaniel. I bet he is one of those comfort retrievers or something.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I agree he has lots of "golden looking things" like the feathering on the tail and the legs and the coat looks "golden." I wish I could see a close up of the face, because it does kinda have that sad-eyed cocker look, but those hound-y ears aren't the ears of a cocker.

The Everglades rescue president emailed me that Carol pulls practically anything that passes for golden, and for her to pass on this boy, well, he must not look the part. I'm so glad she'll be willing to help another rescue group though and maybe he'll get sprung from Miami-Dade. What a shame they make it so difficult to help these animals.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If she goes routinely, maybe she could take some pics. It does seem ridiculous they make it so hard to help them.


----------

